# Can you help??



## pattiecakes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am new to the boards and am looking for help! I have my yearly physical next week and am trying to put together a list of tests that might be useful in obtaining a diagnosis. This post is long, but I am desperate for answers!

I am hoping that some of you can take a look at my symptoms and numbers and let me know if you think I am heading towards a hypothyroid diagnosis. And if so what test do I need to ask for.

So&#8230; first off, I am 49 years old and somewhat overweight. I have gained about 30lbs over the last 3 years, even though I continue to exercise and eat better now than ever. I am not celiac, but do follow a gluten free diet ( occasional slip-ups). I use no aspartame or artificial sweeteners. I limit my sugar intake. Seldom have dairy. Rarely eat meat.

For the past 3 years I have had low Vitamin D levels - go on a prescription for 12 weeks and then take 2000iu of VitD3 daily, but inevitably the next year my Vit D levels are low again (in the teens). For the last 6 mths I have been taking 5000iu daily, so hoping that my blood work will indicate that the levels are not low again.

Last year I was diagnosed with high blood pressure (taking a prescription for that) and high cholesterol (241 total) (no prescription yet). I don't understand why either of these are high! Nothing has changed in my diet to lead to this. Uggggh!

I am always tired. Always!! Not bone dreary exhausted, but tired. No real energy. No libido. I get on average 7hrs of sleep per night, but it is a restless one. My hair is thinning&#8230; enough that I have had to change the direction that I part it. My eyebrows are even thinning! Skin is seriously dry, crusty heels and elbows. I go from freezing to burning up throughout the day. My tongue is swollen and has these little indentations on the sides of it, cant seem to kick my seasonal allergies, my throat feels fat and thick (sorry, can't think of any other way to describe it). Fibrocystic breast disease (lots of biopsies and surgical removal of some, but all benign). Brain foggy. Joint and muscle pain. I'm sure there are other things, but these are the ones that come to mind.

Since my Mother, Grandmother and Aunt have all had Hypothyroidism, I have had my numbers tested for the last few years.. these are only ones that I have to refer to -

2010 -

TSH - 3.110 (0.270 - 4.200 ulU/ml)

2011 -

TSH - 3.300 (0.270 - 4.200 ulU/ml)

T3 UPTAKE (T3UP) - 27.0 (27.8 - 40.7 %)

T4, TOTAL (T4) - 8.0 (5.0 - 12.0 mcg/dl)

FREE THYROXINE INDEX (FTI) - 2.2 (1.2 - 4.3)

2012 -

TSH - 2.430 (0.270 - 4.200 ulU/ml)

T3 UPTAKE (T3UP) - 1.09 (.80-1.30 CD:110657894)

T4, TOTAL (T4) - 9.7 (4.5-11.7 mcg/dl)

FREE THYROXINE INDEX (FTI) - 8.9 (4.8-12.7 MCG/DL)

My Dr. told me last year that my thyroid numbers are looking better (I don't even know if that is correct, as I'm not sure how to read them). She has suggested to me through the last couple of years that my symptoms could be attributed to depression, sleep apnea, premenopausal, aging. Which may be true, but I don't think it is.

If you made it this far, thank you! Does it look like I have a thyroid problem? I have my next physical done next week and I would love to know what tests that I could ask her for besides the above that might help me determine if my thyroid is an issue or if I am way off base.

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pattiecakes said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the boards and am looking for help! I have my yearly physical next week and am trying to put together a list of tests that might be useful in obtaining a diagnosis. This post is long, but I am desperate for answers!
> 
> I am hoping that some of you can take a look at my symptoms and numbers and let me know if you think I am heading towards a hypothyroid diagnosis. And if so what test do I need to ask for.
> 
> ...


It certainly does look that way to me.

I would like to suggest that you get these tests.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

And given you are 49 ( I will never see that gain); I urge you to get an ultra-sound as well.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You would be wise to be tested for thyroid antibodies, in my opinion.


----------

